# Sling Guide and vip622 issue



## Parrothead (Mar 24, 2005)

I have sling guide set up on my vip622 and all seems to be working except that when I set a show to record the DVR thinks that is was to record on November 30, 1999...This occurs if I try to record with either my home computer (home network) or using my iPhone (3G network) so it can't be a network issue. Something is telling the DVR that it's 11/30/99....I have check everything I can think of. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

That's a pretty strange one there, have you tried rebooting the 622 via power button or cord? If that doesn't work you might try deleting the reciever and adding it back in, going through the web activation again, etc. Good luck!


----------



## Parrothead (Mar 24, 2005)

I tried all that. Whats really funny is that as days pass, it still wants to record on the same date (11/30/1999)


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Did you report the bug via the SlingGuide feedback?


----------



## Parrothead (Mar 24, 2005)

I just got off the phone with both Dish and Sling. Dish said there was no problem with my DVR. Sling has not heard of this problem yet. They took all my info and said they will look into it. So in other words, no solution from either.


----------



## fredp (Jun 2, 2007)

Parrothead said:


> I just got off the phone with both Dish and Sling. Dish said there was no problem with my DVR. Sling has not heard of this problem yet. They took all my info and said they will look into it. So in other words, no solution from either.


People over in SatGuys are reporting the problem as well. Here is what has been happening to me as I responded in that thread.

This has been happening for me the last few days for programs I want to record. SlingGuide would show it under "timers" and in the "grid" it would have a REC in the box. It would not show under "scheduled". Today I tried again and it show under "scheduled" but for a date of Nov 30, 1999.... On my 622, it only shows the program to be recored under "timers". Nothing under the "my schedule" or in the EPG. Nothing records when its time comes. I sent a feedback note and have heard nothing back.


----------



## HarveyLA (Jun 8, 2006)

Since Sunday, recordings made on SlingGuide do not appear in the upcoming recording schedule. They do appear in "timers," but always on today's date and starting at 12:00 A.M.
A test I just did listed the movie from 12am-2am (today) even though it is on in the afternoon. If you go into the time edit function, then it says 12:00am-12:00am.
I have been using SlingGuide for less than a week, but I did successfully make two recordings before Sunday.


----------



## Parrothead (Mar 24, 2005)

Now I can't even get logged in...I guess they are down. Maybe they are fixing the problem.


----------



## Parrothead (Mar 24, 2005)

Correction. I can get logged in but it won't connect to my DVR..........


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Get your network connection on the DVR end. Do a reset on the connection and see if that brings it back to life.


----------



## Parrothead (Mar 24, 2005)

I tried that a number of times. No go. Are you able to connect?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Just tried.. I was able to login. I see both my receivers and I was able to set a timer.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Parrothead said:


> I have sling guide set up on my vip622 and all seems to be working except that when I set a show to record the DVR thinks that is was to record on November 30, 1999...This occurs if I try to record with either my home computer (home network) or using my iPhone (3G network) so it can't be a network issue. Something is telling the DVR that it's 11/30/99....I have check everything I can think of. Anyone have any thoughts?


Mine just started this today too, and it's been working perfectly for weeks. I wonder if this started on March 1st and maybe their server or application didn't properly handle the change of months. I say this because not only are a few timers (all single event / one time) that I had previously set gone off the DVR but if I set a new one SlingGuide shows it as 11/30/99 but the DVR shows it tonight (3/03) and both show it as 12:00 - 2:00 AM (which is not even close to the right time) with the wrong program name. I have submitted a bug report, guess we'll see.


----------



## Parrothead (Mar 24, 2005)

Update.
I'm now able to connect to my DVR again, but I'm still getting the November 30, 1999 thing happening.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Parrothead said:


> Correction. I can get logged in but it won't connect to my DVR..........


I just signed up and all I get is "Connecting to receiver. Please wait..." flashing. This has been going on for half an hour. How long is this supposed to take?


----------



## Parrothead (Mar 24, 2005)

That was happening to me. They seem to be having some problems. It should connect quick. (assuming your DVR is set up correctly)


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I tried again this morning, and now it says "Your DISH DVR may not be enabled for Web Services".


----------



## just_dave (Feb 25, 2009)

Have you done the "activate " thing on your DVR? When you do that it will give you a code and a link to point your browser to. - Dave


----------



## duffasaurus (Aug 17, 2008)

I have experienced all the same problems. It is working today, but I have not tried to program a recording. However, remember this a BETA program and bound to be buggy until they finalize it!


----------



## Parrothead (Mar 24, 2005)

It seems that they may have fixed all the problems yesterday. I was able to log in on my iPhone and set a show to record. And it worked.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

No grid for Sunday. Could be related to the change to daylight saving time? Dish did say this is a beta version.


----------

